# Fact about Proviron



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2012)

Ive been doing alot of reading and research on Proviron lately and when im off cycle and on TRT I started running it at 100mg/ed,started at 50mg just for libido,so i started my research a little deeper,and learned some interesting facts about it,in paticular,when it was first developed,it was first used as a drug for Bi-Polar Disorder,OCD,and Anxiety,i was really surprised,and all of the doctors that had used this on patients had good results with thier patients,they never approved it because of its chemical make up,but thats one reason i wanted to try it out,for one increased libido.

At 50mg ed is plent for libido,then i uped the dose to 100mg/day and in a couple of weeks i started to feel better,actually happier,depression was less etc.to me im gonna continue to use it between cycles for that reason,it works better for me than any antidepressant ever has,now i would recommend this at all,i just wanted to share some interesting facts about proviron


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice reasearching BigGuy.  Very good facts to know & glad you are feeling better on it.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 21, 2012)

I didn't know they were the same thing...

Masteron is an injectable steroid which contains the hormone drostanolone propionate.  masteron is most commonly used by bodybuilders who are in the “cutting” phase of their training and dieting. While only mildly anabolic, this steroid extremely androgenic and because of this, brings about a very pronounced amount of hardness and definition to the muscles. On top of this, masteron is also noted as being an effective estrogen blocker, and also binds to shbg, making it possible for other steroids being used to bind more easily to their respective receptors, thus making their presence in the body much more effective. *these effects are also noted by bodybuilders who choose to use the oral preparation of masteron, proviron*


----------



## grind4it (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been running Proviron as part of my current cycle and have had a similar experiance. I love this stuff an it loves me....the only problum I have is I lost my source. Im not enen sure I got enough to finish my current cycle.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 21, 2012)

yeah when i begin on my trt reg again, i am throwing this in as well as var and deca, so hopefully the pro will help with any estro, so i wont have to throw in aro, but prolly will just in case?

if ur on pro, do u even need anything like aro or adex as well, or will pro do the trick?

thanks bulls! always glad to see people posting awesome informative research!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> I didn't know they were the same thing...
> 
> Masteron is an injectable steroid which contains the hormone drostanolone propionate.  masteron is most commonly used by bodybuilders who are in the “cutting” phase of their training and dieting. While only mildly anabolic, this steroid extremely androgenic and because of this, brings about a very pronounced amount of hardness and definition to the muscles. On top of this, masteron is also noted as being an effective estrogen blocker, and also binds to shbg, making it possible for other steroids being used to bind more easily to their respective receptors, thus making their presence in the body much more effective. *these effects are also noted by bodybuilders who choose to use the oral preparation of masteron, proviron*



yea i just call proviron the oral version of masteron,but its not as efficient with shbg,and anti estrogen


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 21, 2012)

j2048b said:


> yeah when i begin on my trt reg again, i am throwing this in as well as var and deca, so hopefully the pro will help with any estro, so i wont have to throw in aro, but prolly will just in case?
> 
> if ur on pro, do u even need anything like aro or adex as well, or will pro do the trick?
> 
> thanks bulls! always glad to see people posting awesome informative research!


yea now i would use an A.I. it has similar propeties as masteron but not as strong


----------



## j2048b (Jul 21, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> yea now i would use an A.I. it has similar propeties as masteron but not as strong



so use an ai along with the proviron then as well?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 22, 2012)

j2048b said:


> so use an ai along with the proviron then as well?



Provi will not do an AI work but helps on e2 levels, best way to know if you need and AI or not while on Provi is check your blood. This way you will know for sure, another thing is on TRT doses you shouldn`t aromatize to much so if your TRT is a normal dose provi can get e2 on check.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 22, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Provi will not do an AI work but helps on e2 levels, best way to know if you need and AI or not while on Provi is check your blood. This way you will know for sure, another thing is on TRT doses you shouldn`t aromatize to much so if your TRT is a normal dose provi can get e2 on check.



indeed,i still use 6.25mg of aromasin ed with my trt and proviron,but i keep my estradiol pretty regular


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2012)

cool thanks guys! im gonna add this in when i start back up on my trt very soon, along with a few other items as well!


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 22, 2012)

This is very cool.  Any understanding on the "why" it works as an anti-depressant?  Have you come off of it yet to know how it compares to coming "off" other anti-depressants?  

My thinking is if it's so effective as an anti-depressant it may be a real mother to come off of it?

Always swore my first run would be Test only...but there's starting to be more than one compound "on my radar" so to speak.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 22, 2012)

KingMoose said:


> This is very cool.  Any understanding on the "why" it works as an anti-depressant?  Have you come off of it yet to know how it compares to coming "off" other anti-depressants?
> 
> My thinking is if it's so effective as an anti-depressant it may be a real mother to come off of it?
> 
> Always swore my first run would be Test only...but there's starting to be more than one compound "on my radar" so to speak.



same thoughts as me, as i was on trt, so i "did" a test only from august thru march so yeh i might go a bit bigger in the chemicals myself if it can be done on my end, prolly proviron, aromasi, deca test and dbol kicker, possibly anavar at the end, but we will see?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 23, 2012)

Quick note: If you suffer from depression or anxiety, DO NOT run EQ as that will make things worse. Masteron and proviron ar eboth very androgenic in nature and have been known to strengthen channels between ligands and and target cells. 

From what I understand (i'm no doctor), depression is basically a chemical imbalance that comes about through "signaling" issues between receptors. I guess it's possible that proviron and masteron could improve the quality of the "channels" the cells use to communicate and interact. I would say the same MIGHT be said of dbol, as most people drastically improve their outlook on life while using dbol. 

Males need androgenic activity to feel like men. When that is deprived, you can have a feeling of depression or anxiety. That is my thought on why these highly androgenic compounds tend to ellicit a positive response. Unfortunately, we cannot use a ton of these on a regular basis because highly androgenic compounds can cause heart and blood lipid issues as well. Think of oxygen for a second... through oxidation, it rusts and corrodes metal and other items to the point where they can no longer serve their purpose or deteriorate beyond belief. Yet, there would be no life on this planet without the benefit of oxygen. *So, if you think about it, the one thing that allows us to remain alive is also slowly killing us.* This is the main reason why other gasses exist in the atmosphere, in fact, the atmosphere is mostly nitrogen. More oxygen may cause a better quality of life, but also opens up pandora's box as far as diseases ability to grow and mature and the wear and tear it takes on your body through oxidation. The same can be said about androgens, a nice balance is the best way to go here. 

Proviron is weak enough that if used inbetween cycles you shouldn't get completely shut down, but be careful...that shit can be expensive at 100mg ED! lol


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bullseye brother, thank you so much for this post because as you and i both have had discussions on the problems we share. I can tell you all FOR A FACT d-bol shares the same effects as masteron because, dbol makes me feel almost euphoric when it kicks in my system as well as masteron. Now we can add proviron to the list as well. But for some of us it is a everydau struggle because its no shock that alot of brothers on this board suffer from depression, bi-polar, and anxiety and its our job to help each other through the everyday struggle we go through. Thanks agin BF and you dont need to be told how much of a valuble member and brother on this forum and were lucky to have you


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 23, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Quick note: If you suffer from depression or anxiety, DO NOT run EQ as that will make things worse. Masteron and proviron ar eboth very androgenic in nature and have been known to strengthen channels between ligands and and target cells.
> 
> From what I understand (i'm no doctor), depression is basically a chemical imbalance that comes about through "signaling" issues between receptors. I guess it's possible that proviron and masteron could improve the quality of the "channels" the cells use to communicate and interact. I would say the same MIGHT be said of dbol, as most people drastically improve their outlook on life while using dbol.
> 
> ...


yea get some,when they studied it(proviron) in case studies it actually increased dopamine in the brain,your "feel good" hormone......i agree by no means am i telling everyone to do this,but proviron is pretty weak,and 50mg/.day would be plenty to use in a bridge,i just had a better feeling on it,but i would recommend to no one to do this....i just done it because a really good friend of mine who suffers from the same mental issues as i do,and for 17 years i tried about everything there is,and nothing really works,so i just said wtf and read up on it



Infantry87 said:


> Bullseye brother, thank you so much for this post because as you and i both have had discussions on the problems we share. I can tell you all FOR A FACT d-bol shares the same effects as masteron because, dbol makes me feel almost euphoric when it kicks in my system as well as masteron. Now we can add proviron to the list as well. But for some of us it is a everydau struggle because its no shock that alot of brothers on this board suffer from depression, bi-polar, and anxiety and its our job to help each other through the everyday struggle we go through. Thanks agin BF and you dont need to be told how much of a valuble member and brother on this forum and were lucky to have you



brother i appreciete the nice comments,it awesome to have great friends like you here to!!!!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 24, 2012)

.5mg of Cabergoline twice a week along with 50mg of Proviron ed and sex is off the hook.  
Some men are able to ejaculate multiple times using Caber. 
The combination makes Viagra look like M&Ms.

Vette


----------



## tmckenzie (Jul 14, 2013)

I am new here, been on try for a year, been rough. Levels are good, I am on 200 mg test c broken into 2 sub q shots a week and 1200 of hcg a week and .5 arimidex every third day. 34 years old. Also have Addison's disease. My libido has tanked, I can perform very well, but not change having sex or am I able to easily ejaculate. Drives me crazy. I had a good sex drive with low t. Been reading up on pro iron, just ordered some, sounds like I should start off at 25 a day and see what happens. I hope it helps with anxiety as well. Some good info here, hopefully I can contribute.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 14, 2013)

Im pretty much the most mellow even tempered person out there. I take it for libido and i love the stuff. 50mg a day is perfect. I've tried higher and not noticed any benefit for myself. I dont have any idea about anxiety as im not prone to that. But making you feel horny - its the stuff!


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 14, 2013)

Resident nerd here again  (yea I know y'all get tired of my nerding out)

*A comparison of the antidepressant effects of a synthetic androgen (mesterolone) and amitriptyline in depressed men.*
http://psycnet.apa.org/psycinfo/1985-28801-001

"...26 depressed male outpatients were randomly assigned to 14 wks of treatment with either mesterolone or amitriptyline in a double-blind parallel treatment design. Ss completed the Hamilton Rating Scale for Depression and a symptom checklist each week.* Findings reveal that the drugs were equally effective in reducing depressive symptoms. Mesterolone produced significantly fewer adverse side effects than amitriptyline and did not produce hypomania or tachycardia, recognized side effects of amitriptyline.* (10 ref) (PsycINFO Database Record (c) 2013 APA, all rights reserved)

*The effects of mesterolone, a male sex hormone in depressed patients (a double blind controlled study).*
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6431212

"...During 6 weeks of mesterolone treatment, *]there was a significant improvement of depressive symptomatology. *However, since an improvement was also established during the placebo treatment,* no statistically appreciable difference in the therapeutic effects of mesterolone was established compared to placebo.* Mesterolone treatment significantly decreased both plasma testosterone and protein bound testosterone levels. Patients with high testosterone levels prior to treatment seem to have had more benefit from mesterolone treatment than patients with low testosterone levels. The degree of improvement weakly correlated to the decrease of testosterone levels during mesterolone treatment."


So there you have it folks, for some folks the proviron WILL benefit the fight against depression

For others, it's no better than placebo

This is EXACTLY what I preached in the current cruise/blast thread-everyone is different..only way to know is experiment


Now hopefully after this, my DNP thread and plethora of other nerded out posts I can win some SI nerd medal


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 14, 2013)

Also wanna add that the latter study I posted probably could've seen better results vs placebo is ran around 14 weeks or more like the first study


----------



## tmckenzie (Jul 15, 2013)

Did some reading and talked to my supplier who says he has had better results with equipoise. I am going to give it a shot and see how it does.


----------



## hoodlum (Jul 15, 2013)

Some good info here


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 16, 2013)

63Vette said:


> .5mg of Cabergoline twice a week along with 50mg of Proviron ed and sex is off the hook.
> Some men are able to ejaculate multiple times using Caber.
> The combination makes Viagra look like M&Ms.
> 
> Vette


took your advice Vette but it wasnt like M&m's


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 16, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> took your advice Vette but it wasnt like M&m's



on paper it should work great.  ???


----------

